# 6 sacs found on early scan



## MillieG (Nov 10, 2008)

Hi, I have a friend who has not had ivf treatment but has been trying to get pregnant for a while. She got a positive result and due to having an early miscarriage a few months ago, booked a private scan. 
The scan showed 6 sacs, but because she is only 5 weeks they could not tell if anything was in any of them. She has been told that it could either be multiple pregnancy, or molars which could be malignant and will have to be removed.
Do you have any adivce as she is going out of her mind, and has to wait another week for a second scan?
Thanks x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm afraid there isn't a lot more that I can say. Only the next scan will know more, but as they have said, it could be a molar pregnancy or a multiple one,

I'm sorry I can't help more,

Let me know how she gets on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

